# Alarma contra ladrones con 555



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 22, 2008)

hola compañeros de los foros, ace les traigo este circuito, es una sencilla pero util alarma con laser contra ladrones, que puede ser instalado por cualquier persona y es muy confiable. la he tenido funcionando por una semana y no se dispara en falso. su coste es muy reducido, masomenos  20 dolares  . aca les dejo el documento, cualquier duda o comentario sobre su construccion hacerlo en este foro.  

hasta luego


----------



## kballo (Sep 22, 2008)

no lo he provado pero pronto lo hare ya  voy a empezar a realizar una investigacion sobre sistemas electronicos de bajo costo para la proteccion contra ladrones si sabes mas sobre este tema o tienes algunos proyectos sobre este tema me gustaria saber de ellos

gracias


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 25, 2008)

hola kballo pues esta alarma funciono de pelos,y deje abierta la opcion de ampliarla como se quiera hacer, pero si te interesa, tengo un diseño nuevo que voy a documentar muy bien. posee llave de seguridad, codigo digital,  y es manejada con un pic, a demas del sistema laser.  

 lo mas interesante es el coste, segun mis estipulacones el coste total del sistemas seria de 200.000 pesos colombianos, mas o menos 100 dolares. bastante atractivo.  

yo creo que a mas tardar en un mes la tendre lista, y la publicare, me cuentas como te fue con esta, hasta luego.

si tienes algun inconveniente con esta, me escribes.


----------



## kballo (Sep 25, 2008)

gracias german ahorita no creo desarrollarla pero no me voy a quedar sin probar tu diseño que se ve muy interesante y claro que me gustaria saber acerca de tu nuevo proyecto y apenas este sabado voy a entrar a un cursa de programacion de pic's en especial al 16f84 y eso me llamaria mas la atensión gracias


----------

